# looking for a portable smoker !



## ahillis (May 2, 2020)

hello , 
I am looking  at the GMG Davey Crockket or the treager tailgate . I am located in canada and both are the same retail . 
is there any other options that I am missing . I am looking at one  to  use at home and then transport to cottage 

thanks


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 2, 2020)

The Mini WSM is an awesome little smoker..  and it also can still be used a s a grill when needed ...  I did the liberty to do a search for ya ...   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search/644518/?q=mini+wsm+build&o=relevance

I've built two of them to take camping ...


----------



## jcam222 (May 2, 2020)

I have a Traegar tailgater I bought used off someone for $120. Absolutely hate it and hardly ever use it. Mostly just takes up space in my garage. The temp control in it is HORRIBLE. Temp swings are dramatic and will range up and down 50 degrees or even more. I’ve seen quite a few other posts about the bad controllers on them. Beware.


----------



## Winterrider (May 2, 2020)

Rec Tec 340


----------

